# my mom told me that she hates me



## xjulesx (Sep 6, 2017)

so my mom told me she hates me and now i feel like sh*t. heres how it went: 

*grabs a box with sushi in it* 
i say.. "oh wow someone told me there was no more" 
then my mom goes "dont touch my f***ing sushi. wtf." 
and im like " calm down. do you have something against me? do you hate me?" and she said " well i do hate you. bc first of all you left on my birthday to go with your dad. and second of all you made my party end with your drama when you came back."
then i said "i left because you clearly didn't want me around you or anyone because you say i have 'issues' and you never even acknowledge me during any party you have for your birthday so why does it matter?!"
then she told me to leave. shes being an a** to me right now saying things to my siblings like "ew get away from her" or she'll mock me. honestly im so f***ing tired of her bullsh*t. i don't know what to do


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like my mom, she told me she hated me in my teens too. Just curious how old are you, is she still your guardian? 

My mom told me a bunch of messed up **** similar to yours that seemed really innapropriate and almost like bullying and she still does but I have come to realize that in the end she still does care about me. Maybe that sounds like I'm justifying abuse or something but my mom used to say similar stuff when I was a kid, she told me once "You act like you hate me but what you don't realize is that I actually hate you ", and she would mock and belittle me constantly even said that she sees me as as a "disgusting piece of sludge" but I took all of her words literally and actually believed she hated me and thought I was disgusting etc.

Now I realize that's not the truth, which still doesn't excuse the rude comments all of the time but it makes it easier to understand what she actually means and easier to swallow. When I look at her actions vs her words, I realize there's a huge difference between her words and what she actually does for me as a mother. I think she has a serious filter problem as does yours maybe.

If you're still under her roof, I suggest you try to move out when you can though. It's not healthy to listen to that kind of talk all of the time, esp if it upsets you. Maybe you can approach her about how her words affect you (but that never worked for me)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm sorry that happened to you, no mom should act that way, they are so important for the kids and they need to know it, sadly, seems like sometimes they are too focused on their own issues, their own world and not caring enough for their kids, but at the end, I guess it's that they are facing too lots emotional or even mental problems. 

Hope it can all go better or that you can move away of her and that you can recover fast of such comments.


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

she is behaving immaturely and sometimes when people are angry they don't really understand what they're feeling, so they become irrational. Your mom loves you she just probably deals or has dealt with a lot internally, more than she can bargain with. 

Sorry about that too Rox, i get ya!


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

sounds like she was hurt by you leaving and dealt with it in a bad way. your mom has some issues, sorry you have to deal with that


----------

